

Ayn Rand interview (1959) - jobeirne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ukJiBZ8_4k&feature=related

======
yummyfajitas
Good interview, but I didn't notice any mention of a pending economic
disaster.

~~~
jobeirne
That comes up in part 2 of this interview. I was thinking of just posting a
link to that, but it seemed discontinuous.

